

Hacker News Nation #16 - castig
http://blog.onemonthrails.com/hacker-news-nation-16-the-new-apple-carplay-and-90s-tag-goes-wild/

======
minimaxir
The submitted title is "How to Explain Hacker News to Your Mom", which doesn't
match the content _at all_.

~~~
castig
Ah ok! Good point. It seemed relevant when I wrote it but I see the problem at
hand. My apologies

~~~
minimaxir
Hacker News rules is to always submit the original headline when applicable,
which you did for previous submissions of your video series.

------
robinske
...or your dad.

~~~
thenerdfiles
...or your uncle.

------
jrode
cringe

~~~
castig
haha. All we're going for is a way to help our students (coding newbies) to
get more involved in reading Hacker News and the coding community. I'm open to
all suggestions on how to improve this jrode.

